# Cholestyramine for Oral Suspension



## WMMCM (Apr 16, 2009)

I was wondering how often does this medication need to be taken each day and how often. Besides it being a powder are there any other inconviences?Do you only take this medication or do you also take others to stop the D?Thanks,WMM


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I blend my cholestyramine in a smoothie of yogurt or milk, water, a little orange juice or 1/2 banana... yummy. I have seen an decrease in frequency of diarrhea episodes, although it's still unpredictable.Yes, I do take Immodium for diarrhea as well as an antispasmotic if really bad pain.I take the Immodium only if diarrhea occurs or to prevent it when I need to leave my house over an hour, go somewhere important, or in car over an hour. For me, that means not every day. To prevent my body getting too used to it and maybe not working, I risk it and not take Immodium on days I go on a quick errand and when I stay home. It doesn't always work so I know every public restroom in my county and carry a wallet card "I Can't Wait" to convince workers to let me use their restroom and I have a portable, flushable RV toilet in my car. I see no correlation with diarrhea on days following a no-immodium day. In fact, I am the poster child for a not-functioning-properly colon as I have no pattern at all which is too bad, because I could prevent my bad episodes. Nothing consisitently causes my fierce diarrhea. It doesn't matter what I eat, that day or the 3 previous days or how much. It doesn't matter how much stress, acute or long-lasting. It doesn't matter about sleep... how much, how little, how restorative. I did have to take one med for rheumatoid arthritis that caused such bad diarrhea, I lost 30lbs in 7 months. That caused my dr to switch to a different med by injection... no GI problems from that. Oh, and my whole family won't let me touch an egg anymore because just since I got RA, I suddenly get violently ill with diarrhea for hours if I eat an egg. I miss them so have tried eggs --cooked all different ways, without yolks, substitutes. Strangely, I can tolerate an egg in a recipe ie like in a cake, so I'm not truly allergic. OK, this is more than you asked for, sorry. Cathy


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

me again... I just read your questions again and see that I didn't address one.My Gdr originally put me on Cholestyramine once a day but since things weren't a lot better, he told me to take it twice. He also said that it sometimes takes awhile to get the body more regulated so eventually I may be able to decrease it back to once a day. After 5 months, I determined he was right. So, to answer your question, I know it's safe to take it at least twice, but only with careful monitoring or you can get constipated. I like it daily... diarrhea days are fewer and it doesn't constipate me. I'm on a lot of meds for other chronic conditions and some can be constipating so I don't want to risk adding to that.Between cholestyramine and immodium, I actually agreed to join in on a girls' night out with my sister, mom, daughters, nieces next Sat to see Wicked! in San Francisco- I'm a little scared, but so happy that I feel ok enough to even go! I will scope out where the restrooms are right away. Luckily, these are all my close family who know all about me and my medical needs, so I'm not embarrassed with them. Wish me luck!I wish you luck with cholestyramine. It is the first thing that has helped me even a little for many many years. Cathy


----------



## WMMCM (Apr 16, 2009)

Cathy,I also take one packet daily and one Imodium daily. Do you take the Cholestyramine before meals? How far before you eat and which meal?I am trying to find out how others take it. He has me taking it between a meal. I take it between Lunch & dinner. Two hours after I eat lunch , 2 hours before I eat dinner. This sometimes makes it a late dinner for me. I was wondering if others took it durning meals.WMMP.S. I live north of San Francisco.Your going to love the play.


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been on cholestyramine for nearly a month now. I feel incredible. I actually only take it once a day, and sometimes skip days. After 3 years of constant nausea (every day!!!) and diarrhea (often incapacitating), I feel like I am a new person. I have energy. I can work out for more than 5 minutes without all my muscles going into complete shut-down. I am sleeping better. My general attitude has improved (because I don't feel on the edge of death).My only advice is that you need to be careful if you take any other medications. Cholestyramine is a binding agent, and can bind with some of your other medications and make them ineffective. I take thyroid medication and have to be very careful to properly space out when I take them. I usually take the Cholestyramine about mid-morning, and take all of my other meds at night before bed. I also plan to have my thyroid checked every few months.Good luck. Use it as often as works for you. And yes, I have had a few bouts of D, but in general, my quality of life has improved beyond recognition.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

If I blend it in a smoothie, that is so filling, it becomes my "lunch". If I must be out of the house midday and cannot be using my blender, I put it in my hot oatmeal and have a late breakfast to space it from my daily am med. I take that med all by itself, as soon as I awaken, and all other meds at bedtime. Everything seems to be working just fine with this plan.Cathy


----------



## WMMCM (Apr 16, 2009)

What it sounds to me is that you can take the Cholestyramine with food. My Dr has me taking it between meals. Two hours before I eat, 2 hours after I eat. I can only mix it with water.This is a pain to do. Due to other medications I have to take it around 4Pm.I was just wondering if others took it with a meal or had to take it like I do. Thanks for your help.WMM


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have tried it about 3 years ago in the form of Questran (here in UK) 1 sachet about 1 hour before each meal, it did not do much for me at all. I have tried it again since christmas, and still no change in the diarrhoea. it does not work for me.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

My gi doc put me on Cholystermine for my diarrhea and urgency. It seem to be working pretty good but then I started getting embarrasing uncontrolable gas. It was so bad I ended up stopping the medication. I have since tried Colestipol wich is a bile binding just like the Cholystermine but it is in pill form. It is working ok but not good enough I dont think. I just hate that the one medicine that actually was working I can't take because of a side effect.


----------

